# 2008 a4 2.0t fsi b7



## ccmnova (Aug 23, 2009)

Please help with any DIY on an oil change procedure for this engine. Looks like the filter cannister is accessible only from the top side (frame member looks like it's in the way from below), and there seems to be an electrical line right below the filter housing that connects to the engine mount - is right in the way !


----------



## Auto Union (Dec 25, 2010)

Should be easy to pop the canister top off...?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

ccmnova said:


> Please help with any DIY on an oil change procedure for this engine. Looks like the filter cannister is accessible only from the top side (frame member looks like it's in the way from below), and there seems to be an electrical line right below the filter housing that connects to the engine mount - is right in the way !


http://www.audiworld.com/tech/eng113.shtml


----------



## ccmnova (Aug 23, 2009)

Thats the one and thanks - there's a wire under my oil cannister drain cap - looks like it goes to the engine mount and is right in the way !! Also, the tool to drain the oil from the cannister is very expensive - has anyone made their own ?


----------



## AudiJunkie (Jun 19, 2009)

I wish I could help you, but I'm servicing a TSI now.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

ccmnova said:


> Thats the one and thanks - there's a wire under my oil cannister drain cap - looks like it goes to the engine mount and is right in the way !! Also, the tool to drain the oil from the cannister is very expensive - has anyone made their own ?


Don't use the tool myself

Mine is transverse, so I don't need the drain tool

Try www.metalnerd.com


----------



## ccmnova (Aug 23, 2009)

Just finished an oil change - did everything from on top. No need to jack up the car or use ramps, no need to take off the bottom cover, no special tools. Used the mity vac through the dipstick. Used a long funnel cut at an agle to catch all the oil from the cannister and just slid a small plastic container under to catch the oil. used a 36mm socket with a small 1/2 drive bar to take of the cannister - all from the top. The hardest thing was removing that electrical connection that's right below the cannister drain cap. This is the way to change the oil on this vehicle.


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

No, that's how YOU change the oil on the vehicle. I do it from the bottom. 

Use a screwdriver to push that orange nipple in and to the side and the canister drains. Then put it back and remove the canister.


----------



## ccmnova (Aug 23, 2009)

If you want to do all the extra work for nothing go right ahead !!


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

I have a lift. It's actually easier.


----------



## ccmnova (Aug 23, 2009)

I won't argue with that !


----------

